# Tire pressure - Anyone know why the 2003 has different tire pressure then my 2001



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Tire pressure - Anyone know why the 2003 has different tire pressure then my 2001*



Alan F said:


> *
> 
> I wouldn't want to be responsible for anyone jumping off a bridge due to a silly reason like a post on an internet board . . . *


Heaven forbid!! Do you have pics, Alan. I'm sure everyone who helped (or hindered) your decision making process is interested in seeing you new beast.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Tire pressure - Anyone know why the 2003 has different tire pressure then my 2001*



berford said:


> *
> 
> Heaven forbid!! Do you have pics, Alan. I'm sure everyone who helped (or hindered) your decision making process is interested in seeing you new beast. *


I would love to have posted some already but I haven't had time to take pics yet plus it rained the first few days I had it.

Now my car is all dirty so I am going to post pics after I give her her first wash . . . :thumbup:


----------

